# M6 Toll



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
Heading down from Scotland to the Cotswolds.
Plan on M6 then M5 but satnav offers M6 toll as an alternative around Birmingham then M42 then down towards Broadway.

I suspect M6 toll is quieter than M6 but is it any better. Not too worried about cost as I have CC voucher which halves the toll cost

Any thoughts?

Cheers
Jamsie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If the cost is not an option, take the Toll.

You _*may *_get through OK on the M42 - but you will almost certainly sail through on the Toll with no problems at all.

Dave


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

A great deal depends on the time you are planning. The M6/M5 junction can be very busy...static... at certain times of the day. The toll road probably adds distance to your journey.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Never taken the toll as I have always left/arrived at the quiet time.

I would certainly agree with both the above/

Neil


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks folks.
Probably reach north of Birmingham about 11.00am on a Sunday.
Cheers


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's not worth your while on a Sunday, and in any case unless the M6 is totally stuffed (as in queue as far as where the toll turns off), it's not really worth using the toll for getting to the M5 anyway...it's a heck of a long way around M6-Toll-M42-M5 versus M6-M5, plus you then just get stuck on the M42 southbound.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Use the Toll. Brings revenue into the area and helps stop the locals employed on it falling asleep  Your journey down to the M5 is all about timing and missing peak traffic times.
Direct route = 58 miles. M6 Toll M42 = 81 miles.
The M42 around South Birmingham is often reduced to a three/four lane crawl at peak times. 
Traffic can build up on the M6 as far back as North of the M6 Toll but the slow down is usually around Walsall (M54 junction) just before M6/ M5 junction. 
Then your next headache should be Bristol.

So to sum we would like you to use the Toll but I wouldn't pay either the extra fuel costs, wear and tear or toll charges. 

Have a safe journey
Steve


----------



## cpn123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Be aware there are road works from the M6/M5 intersection heading south that can cause massive tailbacks on the Southbound M6.
I travel north from M5/M6 on the way home from work and 10 mile queues are common at that time during the last week and avoid this route on the way in the morning.
Even yesterday afternoon (BH Monday) there was a 5 mile tailback in the afternoon.
To be honest I'd find another route.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you are going to Broadway, I don't think you should use the M5 at all. As you are happy to pay the M6 toll, the best route is M6 - M6 Toll - M42 to Jnct 3 then A435 to Alcester where it joins the A46 to Evesham and the by-pass. Then A44 off the Evesham by-pass to Broadway.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I used to be a daily user of the Toll, however, if you are heading down to one of the early junctions of the M42 (1,2,3 - anything before the M40) then I wouldn't bother, especially on a Sunday morning.

Even if you get stuck in a little bit of traffic, the M6 Toll will be a lot longer and of course give money to the fat greedy git that owns the "Expressway".

If you are heading down anywhere north of the M40 junction then the M6 Toll/M42 is a good idea, if you are heading towards the said junctions of the M42 or going down the M5 it's completly pointless.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

JeanLuc said:


> If you are going to Broadway, I don't think you should use the M5 at all. As you are happy to pay the M6 toll, the best route is M6 - M6 Toll - M42 to Jnct 3 then A435 to Alcester where it joins the A46 to Evesham and the by-pass. Then A44 off the Evesham by-pass to Broadway.


Got it in one !!


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

steco1958 said:


> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to Broadway, I don't think you should use the M5 at all. As you are happy to pay the M6 toll, the best route is M6 - M6 Toll - M42 to Jnct 3 then A435 to Alcester where it joins the A46 to Evesham and the by-pass. Then A44 off the Evesham by-pass to Broadway.
> ...


Your choice, but in my opinion, you'll be wasting your (albeit discounted) money.

I used to live in Reddich (near Jct 3) and travel to Cannock pretty much everyday and never once used the Toll road as it just wasn't worth it. However, when I travelled from Cannock to Warwick, then the Toll Road made the difference.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Mid Sunday morning. Barring accident holdups, I can see no reason at all why not to use M6, M5 and turn off for the Cotswolds as and where you choose.
We use this part of the road network regularly and at weekends as well. Never ever had a problem with traffic on a Sunday.
Safe journey, which ever you decide.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks folks.
Will look again at route taking account of the various comments.
Great to get such a response to my question too.
Happy motorhoming
Jamsie


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Sunday Southbound on the M6/5 is usually OK until about 4:00pm.

Is the Toll Road with an extra 20miles (extra 20mins at best) PLUS extra fuel PLUS toll cost going to be more cost & time efficient than what ever state the direct rout is in? I personally doubt it.

Living where I do I have travelled the M6/5/42/54 more times than I care to remember and have never used the toll road and only a few times regretted it.

Rod


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

sunday morning keep your money in your pocket don't give it to them greedy toll keepers we pay enough in diesel/road tax as it is you will probably be quicker not using it


----------

